

Apple takes $0.5 billion in iPhone 4 pre-orders in 24 hours - davewun
http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2010/06/apple-takes-half-a-billion-in-iphone-4-pre-orders.html

======
NonEUCitizen
his assumption sounds too high...

"assuming that Apple will net at least 500 pounds per device (or roughly 740
dollars)"

